# Building A NASA Layout From Old Private Photos Of The NASA Railroad



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Building A NASA Layout From Old Private Photos
I have bought out a few collections - I got very lucky to get two sets of Negs and photos - I sold one set off
[Traded for trains] I'm also a Space Family I live down here - It is awesome - So here it goes -it should be done in next 6 Months or so [ Unless I get distracted with my other projects ]
I' was wondering how many of you might attempted to build a Space Layup?
I did a stupid watermark on photos [ you know these will wind up in search engine and there are those who make a living taking photos off google and selling them on eBay
Anyways I thought I would share the start of my new brain child build
Ride The Rails
Charlie


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Very nice photos. I like the concept, how is the layout progressing?

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------

